# Suggestions wanted for mid to north Portugal or Spain in Apr



## meakwooders (Feb 26, 2011)

Hi

We are currently at Chicken Run on the Algarve, but planning to leave in early April and make our way back to Santander for a ferry on the 25th.

Does anyone have any suggestions of nice places to stop on the way? We have our dog with us, and prefer rural or coastal to cities.

However, we are open to suggestions for more cultural or city based stops. Does anyone know if you can take dogs on public transport in Spain or Portugal.

Many thanks in advance.

Karen and Paul

BTW it is raining here for the first time since November!!! Apart from a few night time showers.


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

You might consider a stop at the Monsaraz Aire on the way back up. Magnificent views overlooking the part of the Guardiana River that has been dammed and flooded. Pleasant little fortified hilltop town.

Or Camping Alentejo on the N18 between Evoramonte and Estremoz. It's about 3 miles outside of Evoramonte. Very pleasant small rural site with a pool and a very pleasant Dutch owner who speaks very good English. €11 a night inc electricity.

JohnW


----------



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

I can only comment on the route from La Coruna (motorhome friendly) to France.
From memory, Camping playa Tauran near Luarca (Asturias) eco friendly (they say), a nice site with good dog walks if its open.
Disembocadura del Rio Bedon is a well known wild spot at San Antolin near Llanes. Playa del Toro in Llanes itself has free overnight parking, practically on the beach with a public loo. Further towards France there is relatively easy overnight parking at Getaria just west of Bilbao, its a pretty enough working fishing village. Quite honestly in April I would follow small roads off the main road towards the coast, it should be pretty easy to overnight. We've been there peak season with the dog and had no problems, even though the police knew where we were.


----------



## TishF650 (Jan 10, 2008)

I would definitely recommend the municipal site at Tomar. €9 inc electricity, right in the town. The Convento da Cristo is right there - awesome place well worth a visit and FREE on Sundays!

One of our fave places in Portugal. 

If you look at the Portugal entries on our blog, you might find more inspiration, depending on whether you'd rather be inland or on the coast.

Catherine


----------



## CandA (May 1, 2005)

Agree with above posts - Monsaraz and Tomar are fantastic examples of the beautiful, rural Portugal. We were in Portugal/ N Spain March/April 2010 and stopped at Candas by the coast and then Haro. The latter is in the heart of Rioja land, has a fine museum dedicated to wine and is a lovely town.

See our blog for more, including campsites

http://candakubicki.blogspot.com/2010_03_01_archive.html


----------



## Uller (May 29, 2010)

Agree with above - we followed Catherine's recommendation a few months ago and have beento Tomar twice since. 

We have been touring around mid-Portugal for three months, mainly coastal. Lots of places on our blog, currently not far north of you at Mertola.


----------



## salmonfisher (Jan 3, 2011)

*Portugal*

Hello. We have just returned via Santander from Portugal. Lierganes is a great place to wait for the ferry, as its only 20mins away and straight there. Co ords N43 20 41 W 3 44 27. They will let you free park at the the Monfrague National Park Heritage Centre on the way up in Spain near Carceres,there is 48hr stop at Carceres.Before you get there you can call at Garys from Derbyshire, in Sao Salvador da Aramenha 13 euro a night great place. Dont go to the Regio park site in Salamanca 16 Euro a night and a tip. Hope this helps John.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

We did the journey in reverse, entering the north of Portugal on the coast, from Spain, so you'd need to read the stops from the bottom up!

We just loved Portugal - our first visit. In places it was as if time had stood still - we saw one farmer casting his seed on the ground from a woven sack 'apron', much as they would have done in biblical times. It was several days before we discovered that Portugal works on a different time-clock from Spain - that's how relaxed it was!

Our stops were as follows:

Parque Biologica, Vila Nova de Gaia. This is a dedicated site adjacent to the Parque Biologica which makes a very interesting stop - entry to the park is included in the site price - 4€, + 4€ pp. The staff are delightful and extremely helpful - as we found out when hubby tripped, knocked himself out and ended in hospital. If you see Nono, tell him we're asking for him!

On to Esterreja - a nice stop, close to the sports track which hosted everyone from the totally committed runner, to the form 3 girl who uses all the cunning she has to get out of the mandatory run! Water, electricity and parking for 2€, token from a nearby cafe. Saturday morning market in nearby carpark - lots of colour.

Looked at aire in Aveiro but it was next to a busy road at a petrol station with recycling bins adjacent. Went instead to Lorvao - entry to the village was hairy: about 2" spare on each side and balconies threatening overhead! There's a better entry from the south. Do visit the monastery if you can - well worth it.

Fatima was the next stop - fascinating!! Parking was right beside the Basilica - 13th of the month is when the 3 children had their vision, and they have special services, I think on the Sunday closest to that. We just missed it.

Next stop, Tomar, and I second TishF650's comments. The remains of the Knights' Templar centre were at the top of a steep hill; there _is_ transport up, but you'd have to ask specifically at the tourist office - they don't volunteer the info! And the taxi driver we used instead tried to diddle us. There's wi-fi, book exchange, electricity on site - all for €8.30 when we were there in Feb 2011.

On to Batalha - what a gem! Park behind the monastery which is amazing. It's the resting place of Henry the Navigator among others. Free entry to the museums on Sundays up to 2pm (think that's throughout Portugal). Market on Monday morning - one of the old-fashioned ones with lots of livestock and feed.

On to Peniche, where the town museum is well worth a visit, as is the working port. There's also a functioning lace-making school beside the T.O.

Then Belem, Lisbon. We were fine for 3 nights but a couple of vans either side of us had attempted break-ins - in fact one _was_ broken into while the couple slept. Loved Lisbon - except the pick-pockets!! We became aware of them so were prepared, but they were SO blatant, working in teams. I just wanted to slap someone! Anyway, have a go on the trams - they're great, especially the 28. You can get off part-way up and get some fantastic views. We paid about 4€50 for 24-hr ticket. Nice walking/cycling by the river.

Next: Barragem Pego do Altar - one of the series of dams. Nice area with showers, toilet disposal and water; also a cafe.

Vale de Cagonham, Ourique, an aire (I think) from All the Aires, Spain and Portugal. An English couple, Greg and Penny. Road in is incredibly rough but it was a lovely spot. You can use Penny's washing machine (for a small fee).

Sagres - down at the harbour. There's a good fish restaurant up behind you - they sell it by the kg. Take a trip from here to Cabo de Sao Vicente (next stop: S.America) - there's a very interesting wee museum there.

Pass by Lagos - do NOT try to drive in there. We thought the 2m max width referred to the underground parking just before the old town centre gates. No. The roads got narrower and narrower, and we were finally almost defeated by a short 'dog-leg' in the road, with no possibility of reversing. We got hoist on a high 'No Parking' sign but eventually got round. What an adventure!!

There's an aire in the book near Sta Caterina - don't go there either! We made our way up a very narrow laneway, trees scratching the van as we went, then discovered we couldn't go any further because of a low wall. Then we'd to reverse a bit, turn in no space, then scratch the other side of the van going back. So avoid that - it obviously wasn't our best day!

And lastly, almost on the Spanish border, Castro Marim. It didn't impress us at first - way too busy and too many Brits! But it turned out it was a lovely wee town. Internet's available in the nearby library. There's an interesting castle too. A nice meal can be had in the restaurant across from the parking.


----------



## spaniels (Jun 7, 2010)

*Dogs on public transport in spain*

Hi

hope you are having a good time.

Just to let you know Dogs are not allowed on any public transport in Spain unless they are small enough to be carried in a locked pet basket.

No exceptions.

If you are visiting a beachside resort you will also see lots of 'no dog' signs on the beaches.

However that rules appears to be a relaxed rule during low season in most of Spain. We have been walking our dogs on all the beaches so far without a problem.


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

bump


----------

